# Most Durable Wax for £100



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

In your experience & opinions which would you say is the most durable wax for up to £100?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sealant or wax or hybrid?

If you want pure durability, try a sealant like opti-coat 2.0, cquartz ect....


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Sealant or wax or hybrid?
> 
> If you want pure durability, try a sealant like opti-coat 2.0, cquartz ect....


I'm thinking an out and out wax at the moment, something like Swissvax Shield or similar....

I have a couple of "boutique" waxes over £100 but they're more for show then durability so want something to go with them.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

No worries mate, my waxes are 'beauty' waxes too lol!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> In your experience & opinions which would you say is the most durable wax for up to £100?


Tolerence is too wide, do you mean £1-£100 ? 
I posted a pic the other week about one of the usual nominations vs an otc brand and the otc was outlasting it on the beading front, if you are spending near your budget, then RG55 is well woth considering


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shield, 2 coats will last 4-6 months depedant

cg 5050 at only £40 came out top of mine and calums wax test, with everything in the test from £10 to £160 (colly 476, 915, cg 5050, supernatural, rg55, shield, onyx, best of show cg blacklight hybrid)
after 3 weeks for me and 4 weeks for calum we tried to kill the waxes using tardis, apc ect ect..
and both cars.. last wax standing was 5050.

i tried.. 2 hits of tardis, a strong citrus snowfoam, iron x, heavy duty degreaser(this stuff says not to use on paint!!) and APC.. and it was still there!!. 
colly 476 lasted until the degreaser came out. it came second in the test..
shield lasted until somewhere between the snowfoam and iron x


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Collinites. £15.

For a more boutique wax.. Raceglaze 55/Shield from Craig's testing.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

rg55 didn't last any longer than best of show in my tests.. 2 weeks and beading was gone on both.. still protecting when stripped off.. but not like the rest.(onyx was about the same)

rg55 lasted okay on calums evo though


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Naviwax very durable wax but without fruity smell.


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

Collinite every time, gives a good finish, hard wearing and the water beads great, compare it to a wax which costs over £100 and I honestly cant tell the difference, make sure the car is cleaned and prepped well before the wax and away you go


----------



## chillihound (Oct 17, 2009)

Colly 915 lasted the whole winter for me.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

megs 16, colly 476s,845 or 915... a little up in price is AG HD wax.

any of the 5 there are big hitters in durabillity, HD slightly less than the others.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ive also had decent durabillity from Simoniz hard wax (£7) however the only thing that puts me off using it is the crazy flash cure it has, literally apply and remove in seconds otherwise it sets like cement, but when its on right it seemed to last a good few months


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> megs 16, colly 476s,845 or 915


None are straight waxes, all are hybrids....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If it is pure durability you are after, then you don't need to go anywhere near the £100 budget... in my personal experience, on every day cars the most consistently durable product I have used is Collinite 476S. 

Boutique waxes, the most durable I have tried has been Zymol Glasur, and this would be my recommendation if you wanted one of the boutique waxes with excellent durability for circa £100. I've tried many waxes and this one has been the consistent performer for me.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

as is the simoniz, but for the price of them does it matter?

durabillity is what we are after here and these do contain carnauba


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

gally said:


> *Collinites*. £15.





rich1880 said:


> *Collinite every time*, gives a good finish, hard wearing and the water beads great, compare it to a wax which costs over £100 and I honestly cant tell the difference, make sure the car is cleaned and prepped well before the wax and away you go





Dave KG said:


> If it is pure durability you are after, then you don't need to go anywhere near the £100 budget... * in my personal experience, on every day cars the most consistently durable product I have used is Collinite 476S*.
> 
> Boutique waxes, the most durable I have tried has been Zymol Glasur, and this would be my recommendation if you wanted one of the boutique waxes with excellent durability for circa £100. I've tried many waxes and this one has been the consistent performer for me.





badly_dubbed said:


> megs 16, *colly 476s*,845 or 915... a little up in price is AG HD wax.


The first wax I bought... Go me :thumb:

I still havent used any of my own tin however, as I'd had it put on the car by someone else during my introduction to detailing, and it lasted so long I had been tempted by other more "exotic" (well, just different really) fare by the time I came to replace it on the car...

Surely the definition of detailing hobbyist stupidity. :wall:  :thumb: :lol:

It'll be getting an outing soon...


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

im loving cg 50/50 at the min


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

This is a tough one to answer subjectively as durability will depend on many factors such as where the car's stored, time of year and how generous your local authorities are with salt in the winter etc (out our way they don't 'spread' salt, they just dump it by the truck full!)

For me Zymol Titanium and Dodo Supernatural always seem to last well but others report differently. I'm also impressed with 50/50 I must say.

However for durability of course sealants and hybrids often win.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> None are straight waxes, all are hybrids....


2nd that.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I know it's a little more, but celeste is very durable!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

money no object its glasur, on a budget colli's 476


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Naviwax Ultimate it's a very durable and extremely easi to use wax, it's actually much better than the Dark one. It's at the middle of the price range 50£ for 280g. It's an underrated product IMHO.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

rich1880 said:


> Collinite every time, gives a good finish, hard wearing and the water beads great, compare it to a wax which costs over £100 and I honestly cant tell the difference, make sure the car is cleaned and prepped well before the wax and away you go


+1 Couldn`t have put it better!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

msb said:


> money no object its glasur, on a budget colli's 476


lol surely money no object would be royale at 8k :lol: 
or ********** marble collection... at 24k

guessing hes not on too tight a budget if he asked for £100 recommendations.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

If you want a 'nice' wax that's also durable, then Glasur or RG55.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

glasur gets my vote :thumb:,


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

What is it you want a good durable wax or do you want to spend £100 ?


----------



## Viper27 (Oct 14, 2010)

Most durable wax? I think collinite 915 and AG High Def wax


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

THE CHAMP said:


> What is it you want a good durable wax or do you want to spend £100 ?


Sorry, basically meant UP TO £100 what is the most durable wax, so if it's Supernatural at £60, Colinite at £25 or Shield at £100 i thought it would be interesting to see what people find really....


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Bottom end: any collinite/meguiars M16
Upper End: SV Shield


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

nickg123 said:


> Sorry, basically meant UP TO £100 what is the most durable wax, so if it's Supernatural at £60, Colinite at £25 or Shield at £100 i thought it would be interesting to see what people find really....


As said earlier, it could be any, the thread could go on as long as the forum lasts, many pay thousands for their car, so an extra £100 will make little difference on their budget, thought I was gonna get my tyres slashed or windows put through when I discovered a certain lower cost product did not last anywhere near the reputed claims or even any extra time in beading effect, almost all will last 3 months minimum anyway, even the carpride TFF wax which looks fine easy to use and costs just a pound, once you can use a 'difficult' product, then they are all easy to use :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I would go for Swissvax shield


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> lol surely money no object would be royale at 8k :lol:
> or ********** marble collection... at 24k
> 
> guessing hes not on too tight a budget if he asked for £100 recommendations.


obviously i mean't money no object within the £100 price range:wave:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont waste your money and get some AG HD Wax for £25.00 from the Bay of Amazon or if you need to spent your £100 get 4. :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> Dont waste your money and get some AG HD Wax for £25.00 from the Bay of Amazon or if you need to spent your £100 get 4. :thumb:


obviously you've never used glasur, not knocking AG HD but no offence its not in the same league imho:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

msb said:


> obviously you've never used glasur, not knocking AG HD but no offence its not in the same league imho:thumb:


Can you get it for £25.00. No its 4 times the price but ill bet its not 4 times as DURABLE which is what the OP asked. :lol:


----------



## crf529 (Jun 29, 2011)

bero1306 said:


> Can you get it for £25.00. No its 4 times the price but ill bet its not 4 times as DURABLE which is what the OP asked. :lol:


If it's 4 times the price and 1.5 times as durable, but still under 100 rods, I think that's *exactly* what the OP was after...


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

But it is NOT.

If it were me id not want to waste my money saying AG HD Wax is as good as it is at £25.00 and in tests on this site it stayed strong for 6 months. Just my opinion. Dont use it myself although i did. Switched to Blackfire MS which is a great wax. :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

if we are all being cheap as i posted originally go for the old faithful Collinite's 476s which will p*** all over aghd durability wise, but like most on here including myself its not really a hardship to wax the car every couple of months or so and glasur will do this amount of time with ease, it is also so much better in the looks and water sheeting and beading capabilitys than the aghd, as said before not knocking the autoglym product but its just out classed by glasur, you pays your money etc but the op did ask up to a £100 budget....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ I bet you couldn't tell the difference if they were side by side on the same panel


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bottom line is have both and i know which i choose for my car every time, i repeat not slating the ag product, its just no glasur, but we are all entitled to our own opinions i suppose


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

msb said:


> if we are all being cheap as i posted originally *go for the old faithful Collinite's 476s which will p*** all over aghd durability wise*, but like most on here including myself its not really a hardship to wax the car every couple of months or so and glasur will do this amount of time with ease, it is also so much better in the looks and water sheeting and beading capabilitys than the aghd, as said before not knocking the autoglym product but its just out classed by glasur, you pays your money etc but the op did ask up to a £100 budget....


Sadly that is so untrue, I found MER Hybrid outlasted 476


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

really???


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

msb said:


> Bottom line is have both and i know which i choose for my car every time, i repeat not slating the ag product, its just no glasur, but we are all entitled to our own opinions i suppose


What's the difference besides you knowing you're spreading a £100 wax around over a "25 wax that lasts really well, looks great and is great VFM.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

looks, sheeting and beading ability, the way the car looks after washing to name but a few differences, i was sceptical to see if zymol lived up to the hype, thats why when i snapped a pot of glasur up on ebay for £65 quid i discovered it most definatley is, and i wouldn't hesitate to buy another pot when my existing one runs out


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

msb said:


> looks, sheeting and beading ability, the way the car looks after washing to name but a few differences, i was sceptical to see if zymol lived up to the hype, thats why when i snapped a pot of glasur up on ebay for £65 quid i discovered it most definatley is, *and i wouldn't hesitate to buy another pot when my existing one runs out*


I don't have any Zymol or £100 waxes, I do have some £40-60 range and agree, I would have no hesitation at purchasing again, when I get around to purchasing a new car again, then a circa £100 wax will be on the shopping list and that will be all I will use on the vehicle.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Trust me it opened my eyes to how good a product can be when you spend just that little bit more, thats why zymol etc are so well rated, in this case i do believe you get what you pay for


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Sadly that is so untrue, I found MER Hybrid outlasted 476


Thats interesting buddy ? I gave your simonize tip a go with good efect, once i got used to doing one panel at a time. which is still strange to me cos i always forget where ive been. my fault should not stop for a smoke Anyway back to mer outlasting colly :doublesho, surly not ?

How did it come about mate as i will be crying in my soup if your right Spill the beans bud :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Instead of spending my money on a wax i bought Blackfire GEP, AFPP & MS for £100.00 and nothing has give a shine any where near it. Just check any thread about this combo and you will not find a negative one. :thumb:

I also bought Int cleaner, Int Protector, Wheel Cleaner, Tyre Gel, Shampoo, Spray Sealant but thats another story. :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> Thats interesting buddy ? I gave your simonize tip a go with good efect, once i got used to doing one panel at a time. which is still strange to me cos i always forget where ive been. my fault should not stop for a smoke Anyway back to mer outlasting colly :doublesho, surly not ?
> 
> How did it come about mate as i will be crying in my soup if your right Spill the beans bud :thumb:


I would have to dig back through the threads, but I applied MER to my own car in March and the 476 to my bro's BMW in April, not so long back we had heavy rain, both cars had been washed 2 weeks prior to this picture




























I know the post had upset a few, perhaps years ago 476 easily outlasted many of the competition, but nowadays there are many products easily comparable for duarbility and some that surpass it, a product that has not been mentioned on the thread is Artemis wax seal which has performed very well and long lasting on a budget with good looks to match.

A few more of the mer



















that is not to say 476 should be dismissed or any of the other suggestions, in fact they are all good, if someone wants to spend more than £20 on a tub of product , they should not feel they have to justify how they spend their money to others though, sometimes when I do friends cars and apply a posh wax they get comments from their colleagues or friends about the look on the car, so I do feel some boutique waxes offer a classy less blingy look which appeals to some eyes :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember your post mate, just goes to show Unless someone trys them We never Know. 6 months protection i see on the bottle. Nice not to see up to 6 months hehe:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chillly said:


> I remember your post mate, just goes to show Unless someone trys them We never Know. 6 months protection i see on the bottle. Nice not to see up to 6 months hehe:thumb:


Yes the up to see months covers them but for me as long as a product is going to hold up for 6-12 weeks it is plenty long enough, most I have used do go the 3 months, so 3 or 4 applications per year and I don't have to be pedantic with the wash process, what more could anyone ask for , other than boss looks :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I know the post had upset a few


Mate don't worry about that, I always appreciate the honesty of your threads and posts and these are exactly the sort of realistic tests that show what's what regarding these products. The approach and environment in which these tests and results are performed and gathered in are in my opinion a very good way of showing how these products perform in a real world situation that most of us could reasonably expect to replicate should we choose the same product !


----------



## sandy226b (Jul 25, 2011)

I would like to top 2 coats of colli 476 with 2 coats of glasur on a black & a white car. Would like to see the out come. Has anyone tried this or any suggestions on this ?

Sandy


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

As usual this kind of thread has gone off topic, the OP asked a question and got answers to about 6 other questions that other folks decided to pose then answer. Amused me anyway, though a couple of them were interesting.

If you want to spend up to £100 imho you are fully expecting to pa £75-100, not £25 and keep the rest in your pocket, and are quite probably looking to see what edge you get with a more expensive product. I think its also legitimate is throw in products like Shield, which is actually £108, or Glasur which is £101, but BoS is £164 so shouldn't get a mention. 

Our 55 got a few mentions, at £68 and is known to last 6 months with 2 coats (and if it didn't last any longer in tests than BoS then I'd still be happy with that as its £100 cheaper) but no mention of our 4x4 wax, which we launched at £75 a couple of months back and as it has PTFE in it, being based on 55 we think it will soon gain a reputation for outstanding durability and shine/reflectivity too with its 55 roots.


----------

